# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  ميلادي انا غير كل عام وانا بخير..}

## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيــــــم
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمــــد 
كل عام والجميع بالف خير
امبارك عليكـــم الشهر...}




في لليله من الف لليله...
وفي يوم الاحد لليله الاثنين 
بتاريخ 25/8
توقفت عقارب الساعه لتعلن عن بدء يوم جديد ....
وساعه جديده ...{من يوم ميلادي 






وهنا سارعت الاحبه لتلبي دعوتي 
وتشاركني فرحتي في يوم اطاله منتظرتم بكل شوقي 
فكل عام وانتم بقربي احبتي ....} 



شكراً لكل من رسم البسمه على شفتي 
تحيه من القلب الى قلوبكم الصادقه 
الله لااااا يفرق بينا يارب العالميــــــــــــــن... 





الحضور الكرام.... 
وردتي/عاشقه المستحيل/ انين قلب/كبــــريآء
أموله/ دمعة على السطور/امنيات مجروحه/ثنتين من صديقاتي
اختي الصغيره <<<هااا ترى مو صغيره مره بس لانها اصغر مني 
بنات اخواتي/ تقريباً11 طفل وطفله...
وفي بعد بس ماجوا هم...
( هموس/ نهضة/عوامية صفوانيه/نبض قلب/
ارسم العشق/اميره المرح/ ابد ماتغيرت واختــــــها) 
عذرهم عدهم ....والعذر عنده كرام الناس مقبول 







يلا ابدأ معاكم حفله عيد ميلادي المتواضعه جدااا
اتمنى انها تحوز على اعجب الجميع 


هاااااااااا مو تقولوا دموعه ماتعرف تصور  :wink: 
ترى هذا اول مشوار لي مع التصوير والفوتوشوب... :embarrest:  



قبل كل شي تم تزيين المكان بالزينــــــه وبلونات,,,<<<معاريس على غفله هههه 

 


 



وطبعا اني اول مره اسوي لي عيد ميلاد<<<لاااا صج على البركه ههههه
يعني سويت فيها بعض الحركاااات....
اول شي سويت هدايا وارقــــــــــــــــــام....
وتم توزيع الارقام على جميع الموجودات (@ آ @) 
هذي هي الارقام... 
 

وهذي الهدايا....} 
قبـــــــــل التغليف’’’’’ 
 


وهذي بعد التغليـــــف~!!! 
 

واخيراً وهم في الاكياس,,,>>>هاااا حليوين لو ترى اني الي غلفتهم  :wink:  
 

الحيــــــــــــن نبدأ الحفل....
بطيب النبي محمد وآل محمــــــــــد~~~ 
 

هذا المكسرات يلا كل واحد يدخل ياخد له بس هاااا
مو تاكلوهـ الحين ترى انتوا صايمين  :toung:  
 
سلة الحلويات... ادري فيكم تموتو على الشوكولاته 
لااا تستحوا مدوا ايدكم~)) 
 
وهذي صوره ثانيهــ (^_^) 
 
نصيب الاطفال من الحلاوه*** 
 
نصيب البنات الحلوين*** 
 

بعض الاشياء الرمزيه ~~~ لتبقى ذكرى 
 

 

 


يتبع......!!!

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عدنا والعوده أحمــــد

تابعوا  معي حفل عيد ميــــــــلادي,,,,



وماتكمل الحفله الا بهيك حركاااات,,,









يلا يابنات الي يحب الكيك البني يتفضل~~~



والكيك الابيض هون...






والحيـــــــــــــــــــــن....
&


&


&


&

كيكه عيد ميلادي (* _^)

 

وهذا الكيكه مع الشموع,,,, تجننننن مو؟؟؟







الكيكه بعد التقطيعــــ~~~



و اول كيكه كانت الى عشـــوق...
بس مادري ويش طارت الصوره<<<خوش فشله

هذي كيكه الغلااااا وردتي




وفيه كم صوره بس طارو مع القوم الي تبعهم هههههه
وفيه صور واااايد نسيت اصورها ليكم...
واني كنت مشغوله مع الزحمه والباقي تعذرو عن التصوير....


يتبع~~~

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياهـــــلا فيكم من جديد....

حانا الان وقت الهــــــــدايا

اول هديتي من وردتي
وهي فستان الحفله...




هديه وردتي عباره عن دبدوب+ وسلة شوكولاته + تعليقه ذهب فيها اية الكرسي ...



بلوزه لونها بنفسجي بس من التصوير مو واضح



بلوزه ثانيه لونها بني وابيض...



وهذي تنوره ....





بعض الاكسسوارات...



عطـــر على شكل مبخر...




نوعين من بخور+علك البان+سجاده



هديه عشــوق( عاشقه المستحيل






هدية انين...






لي عوده اخرى~~~

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياهلاااا فيكم احبتي...

عدنا والعوده أحمد~~~

انكمل مع باقي الهدايــــــــــــــا,,,


هدية كبـــــريآء...



هدية امـــــــــــوله....



هدية دمعة على السطور...


هدية امنيات مجروحه...




هدايا صــــــــــــــديقاتي....






هدية اختي...




هدايا بنات اخواتي .....

اول هديه من التوائم  واعمارهم 8 سنوات وهذي قبل عيد ميلادي باسبوع يمكن...



وهذي من التوائم الثاني... اعمارهم 10 سنوات






هديه اخت اتوائم الثاني... وعمرها 7سنوات




هديه بنت اختي عمرها 9 سنوات واخوها علاوي عمره 5 سنوات






بنت اختي عمرها 7 سنوات واختها الي اصغر منها سنتين و7 شهور







تمت انتهاء الصور بحمدلله...
اتمنى ان تنال اعجاب الجميع


من هنا احب اشكر شكر خاص جداااااااا من صميم القلب
الى



وردتي 
و
انين القلب 

على وقفتهم معي في لليله عيد ميلادي
ان شاءالله اوقف معاهم في الافراح يااااااارب
ربي يعطيهم خير الدنيا والاخره

لاخلا ولاعدم من طيب قلوبكم احبتي...

كونوا دوماً بقربي...

----------


## بنوته كيوته

اولا: كل عام وانتي بالف خير وعقبال العمر كله يارب...
ثانيا:شو هاي الحركااات...
صراااحه روعه>>> البنت عجبتها الحفله والهدايا بعد :bigsmile:  خخخ
بس المره الجايه عزميني على عيد ميلادك :toung:  >>> الاخت تعزم حالها بحالها خخخخ..
خساره راح عيد ميلادي كان اسوي ليي عيد ميلاد.. يالله انشاء الله السنه الجايه..
بس فشله خليني اسوي لبنتي بالاول >>> الأخت تبغى تكبر حالها غصب  :embarrest: ..


تقبلي تحياتي وودي..
اختك:ام الحلوه (بنوته كيوته)..

----------


## looovely

كل عااااااااام وأنتِ بألف خير وصحة وسلامة يارب 
ياعساها سنه مبروكة وعامرة بـ لأفرااااح 
وأني ماعزمتيني ههههههههه..أمزح معاك
 بس بصراحة جوعتيني ابغى كيكه حقت المعازيم وكيكة من كيكة العيد ميلاد*_^
 وشوكلاته..بس هااااا مع قهوة>>أقرع ومتشيرط
 هـ السنة وكل سنة تحتفلي 
دمتِ في حمى الله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
كل عام وانتي بخير وصحة وسلامه
عقبال 1000000 سنه في الخير والحب والسعاده وزيارة علي واولاده
عيد ميلادج يجنننننننننننننننن عجبني بصراحه 
حبيت اتبخر لاني احب البخور بجنووون
واشتهيت الكاتوه البني عليكم بالعافيه
ترتيب حلووو للحفل وعقبال مايزفوج عروووس ان شاء الله
ويفرحوا فيج وفي اولادج يارب بحق محمد وآله الاطهار
بس زعلانه دموووع جارتج ولاتعزميني ولاشيء
وانا شذووووووي بعد غناتج افا بس / يلا المرات الجايه ها موتنسي
والله يحقق مناج بهالعام وكل عام يارب
ومشكووورة ع التغطيه الحلووة اللي خلتنا كأني موجوده معاكم
دمتي بحمى الرحمن
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 

كل سنة وحبيبتي بالف خير وعافية 
ما شاء الله عليكم 
تعرفون بعض  عليكم بالعافية 
وخوش عيد ميلاد 
بس احسن حاجة الملابس 
ترى احب الهدايا الي كدا 
وعلى طول السنة نتهادى مثل هالهدايا
والله يدوم المحبة

----------


## نبراس،،،

كل عام وانتي بخير وصحة وسلامه
حقيقتا صور جمييله والهدايا اجمل 
اتمنى لك التوفيق يارب

----------


## ورده محمديه

غربال على غربال وش هالفشيله  :mad:  



فشلتيني مرهـ بصراحه  :embarrest: .....>>في اشياء ماتتصور ليش حاطتنها  :ranting: <<هذا الا اهنا وسوت هالمعركه ..ساعد الله قلبش عليها تالي  :blink:  

بصراحه بصراحه...>>وصيه ولا تنتكل عليه  :walla: 
 :noworry:  :noworry:  :noworry:  
يللا مهما كان بتضل ذكرى ديك الليله بقلوبنا>> ديك مو دجاجه خخخ 
كل عام وانتي بخير غناتي
والعمر كله في طاعة الرحمن 
وعقبال ماتحط لينا تغطية خطبتش وزواجش في القريب العاجل ان شاء الله  
دمتي أخت عزيزه وغاليه  :suspicious: >>بعدها محمقهـ <<اذا طابت النفس بترجع ترد زي الناس :toung:

----------


## ارسم العشق

كل عام وانتي بخير ادري متأخره 
وووونااااااسه
عليكم بالف عافيه
الله ايهنيك والعمر كله انشاء الله
بس المررره
ا لجايه حطي اشموع بعدد عمرك هع هع 


وعقبال 150سنه 
الله يفرحك و سعدكم يا رب وانشاء الله المررره الجايه احنا واياكم

----------


## وريد الورود

....     :nosweat:  :nosweat:  :nosweat:  :nosweat:  :nosweat:     .... كل عام وانتي بالف خير ....      :nosweat:  :nosweat:  :nosweat:  :nosweat:  :nosweat:  :nosweat:     ....

----------


## حلاالكون

كل عااااااااااام وانتي بخيرررر
عقبال 1000000 سنه يارب (ينعاد عليش بصحه وسلامه وحوائج مقضيه )

صوره حلووووين
تحياتي :)

----------


## أموله

هههههـ 

كل عـآم وانتي بخير دمعه ,, عقبال 1000 سنه ~

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مــرحبــآآآ

كـل عأأم وأنتي بخــييير

عقبــااااال مليووون سنة

إنشاء الله :] ..

حلووه مرره الحفللة

..

والهدايا كمان *_^

..

تـسلم يديك حبيبتي دمووعه

تحياتي

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

كل عام وانتِ بالف خير يارب ..!

::

شي حلوو والله عجبتني الصور مرهـ

::

الله يخلي الش صديقاتش وبنات اخوشوخواتش وخواتك كلهم 

::

موفقينـ

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
بصراحة كانت ليلة مميزة بالنسبة لي... 
مميزة بالجمعة ..بالتعارف على ناس حبيتهم من قلب حتى قبل لاأشوفهم... :) 
حبيت أخلاقهم العالية ...

ربي يحفظهم ياارب..والله يدوم المودة بين القلوب...
 


حبيبتي دموووع....أعيدها ثانية ..كل عام وأنتِ بكل خير..والله يسعد لي أيامك ياااارب.. 
والسنة وكل سنة وعقبال العمر كله إن شاء الله :) 


عوااافي عليك الهدايا ....والله يخلي لك كل حبيب وغالي بحق حبيبه المصطفى محمد صل الله عليه وآله وسلم وبحق آله الطاهرين..

صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين 


وإن شاء الله سنة مليئة بأحلامكِ المُحققة بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين... 

موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ ببركة هذا الشهر الكريم..وربه الأكرم.. 

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> اولا: كل عام وانتي بالف خير وعقبال العمر كله يارب...
> ياهلاااا غناتييي وانتِ بصحه وسلامه يارب
> ثانيا:شو هاي الحركااات...
> صراااحه روعه>>> البنت عجبتها الحفله والهدايا بعد خخخ
> تسلمين غناتي من ذوووقك
> بس المره الجايه عزميني على عيد ميلادك >>> الاخت تعزم حالها بحالها خخخخ..
> ولاااا يهمكِ غناتي بس انتي قولي لي مين انتِ واني اجي لك
>  بنفسي واعزمكِ هههههههههههه
> خساره راح عيد ميلادي كان اسوي ليي عيد ميلاد.. يالله انشاء الله السنه الجايه..
> ...



تسلمــــــــــين على هيك طله حلـــوه
لاخلا ولاعدم
دمتي بود...~~~

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> كل عااااااااام وأنتِ بألف خير وصحة وسلامة يارب 
> ياهلاااا وغلااااا بكل الساده الحلــــوين
> 
> ياعساها سنه مبروكة وعامرة بـ لأفرااااح 
> جميعا يارب الله يسمع منك ان شاءالله...~~}
> وأني ماعزمتيني ههههههههه..أمزح معاك
> ويش بيدي عليكم ياغناتي كان زين لو لي صله فيكم
> كان انتوا اول المعزومين...
> بس بصراحة جوعتيني ابغى كيكه حقت المعازيم وكيكة من كيكة العيد ميلاد*_^
> ...



تسلمين غناتي على هيك طله حلوه
لاخلا ولاعدم
دمتي بود...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمـــــــــــد
> كل عام وانتي بخير وصحة وسلامه
> ياهلااااا وغلاااااا شذاوي وانتِ بصحه وسلامه غناتييي
> عقبال 1000000 سنه في الخير والحب والسعاده وزيارة علي واولاده
> جميعاااا يااااااااااارب ربي يسمع منك ياغناتييي
> عيد ميلادج يجنننننننننننننننن عجبني بصراحه 
> وجودكِ ياشذى في صفحتي هو الي يجننننننننننن بجد....
> حبيت اتبخر لاني احب البخور بجنووون
> ...



 لاخلاااااااااا ولاعدم غناتي
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بود...~~~

----------


## صفآء الروح

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
كل عام وانتي بخير دموعة
الله شو ها الحركاااااااااااات
بصراحة مرة يجننننننننننن
عليش بالف الف عافية دموعة غناتي
والسنة وكل سنة يارب
وان شاء الله المرة الجاية نكون معاكم
وحقنا فيه العافية
وعلى الجماعة الي راحو وحضرو بألف الف عافية
تقبلي خالص تحياتي
دمتم بخير وصحة وسعادة

----------


## همس الصمت

كل عام وانتِ بالف الف خير يااااااااااااااارب
والسنه وكل سنه تحتفلين بعيد ميلادك
بس هالمرة ان شاء الله اكون موجوده
هالمرة ظروفي كانت اقوى مني
بس ان شاء الله المرة الجايه اكون معاكم ونفرح ونستانس
وعليك بالف كل هالهدايا الحلوة
وتقطعيهم بالف عافية يارب ..
الصراحه كل الهدايا حلوة وعجبتني
وتغطيتك للموضوع مررررررررة حلوة ..
وكل عام وانتِ بالف خير ياااااااااااارب
موفقة لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

صبآإح الورد ،

حركآإت حمآإس إنش تعرفي بنوتآإت المنتدى وآحتفلتي إيآإأآهم  :nuts:  ،

ههههه لآ صحيح تغطيه وصور حلوين ،

كل عآإم وآإأنتين بآلف خير ،

العمر كله يآرب ..
وإن شآإء الله آيآإمش كلهآ سعيده  :bigsmile:  ،

عليكم بآإلف عآإفيه الكيك  :toung:  ’’}

وتتًهني بالهدآإيآ ،

تسلمي ع الطرح ،

ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه ،

لآخلا ولاعدم

تحيآتي

ملآمح كيوت

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

كل عام وانتي بخيييير .. 
العفو غناتي 
*ما سوينا الا الواجب*


*وعقبال ما نكون جنبك في زواجك
*


**



*في أحلى يوم بالشهر*

*حبيت أسبق البشر* 
*وأهني اللي أحلى من القمر* 

*وأبارك لها بيوم ميلاد العمر*  
*وأطلب من ربي يحفظها طول الدهر*  

*وأقولها كل عام وانتي بخير وعقبال مليون عمر*
 
** 
*سنه حلوه عليك ياربي وامنيات محققه*  
*تصوير حلووو دموعه*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
> ياهلااا وغلااا عفاف 
> كل سنة وحبيبتي بالف خير وعافية 
> وانتِ بصحه وسلامه غناتي
> ما شاء الله عليكم 
> تعرفون بعض عليكم بالعافية 
> الله يعافيــــــــكِ غناتي وان شاءالله يجي اليوم الي نعرفكم فيه
> وخوش عيد ميلاد 
> تسلمين والله من ذوووقكِ
> ...



 
مشكـــــــــوره غناتي عل هيك طله حلوه
لاخلا ولاعدم منكِ
دمتي بود...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> كل عام وانتي بخير وصحة وسلامه
>  وانت بصحه وسلامه خييي
> حقيقتا صور جمييله والهدايا اجمل
> تسلم خيي قمي الجميل هو وجودك في صفحتي 
> اتمنى لك التوفيق يارب



مشكور على هيك طله حلـــوه
حوائج مقضيه بحق الشهر الفضيل
دمت بود...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> غربال على غربال وش هالفشيله 
> هلاااا وغلااااا في احلى ورده في الكون
> 
> 
> 
> 
> فشلتيني مرهـ بصراحه .....>>في اشياء ماتتصور ليش حاطتنها <<هذا الا اهنا وسوت هالمعركه ..ساعد الله قلبش عليها تالي 
> ههههههههه بسم الله الرحمن عليكِ عمري 
> مافيه شي يفشل كلهم حليوين زي حلاوه قلبكِ 
> ...



مشــــكوره غاليتي على التواصل الجميل
حوائج مقضيه بحق الشهر الفضيل
دمتي بود...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> كل عام وانتي بخير ادري متأخره 
> اهلييين وسهلين باحلوين...
> 
> وووونااااااسه
> عليكم بالف عافيه
> الله يعافيـــــــــكِ بس بجد اتمنيكِ معاناً
> الله ايهنيك والعمر كله انشاء الله
> الله يسلمكِ غناتي وجميعا يارب
> بس المررره
> ...



تسلــــــــــمين يالغلااا على هيك طله حلوه
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بود...

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ماشاء الله عليك ... كل عام وانتي بخير ..

كل عام وانتي الى رب العباد اقرب ..

العمر كله ..

متباركة ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> ....  .... كل عام وانتي بالف خير ....  ....
> 
> ياهلاااا وغلااا خيي
> وانت بصحه وسلامهـ



مشـــــــكور على هيك طله حلـــوه
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمت بود...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> كل عااااااااااام وانتي بخيرررر
> وانتِ بصحه وسلامه غناتيي
> عقبال 1000000 سنه يارب (ينعاد عليش بصحه وسلامه وحوائج مقضيه )
> تسلميـــــــــــن غناتي جميعا يااارب الله يسمع منكِ
> صوره حلووووين
> الحلــــو وجودك في صفحتي
> تحياتي :)



مشـــــــكوره على هيك طله حلـــــوه
موفقه كل خير وصلاح
دمتي بود...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> هههههـ 
> الله يدوم الضحكه ياااارب
> 
> كل عـآم وانتي بخير دمعه ,, عقبال 1000 سنه ~



 
وانتِ بصحه وسلامه غناتيي
مشـــــــكوره على هيك طله حلـــوه
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بود...

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير..
كل عام وأنتي بألف خير
عقبال المليون سنة ياربــــــــ
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
أفضل الصلاة والسلاااام عليك يا رسول الله يا محمد صلواااات 
كلوووووووش 
ألف مبرروك غاليتي وحبيبة قلبي دمووووعه
كل عام وانتِ بألف خييرر حبيبتي 
وعقباااال 100 سنه بخير وصحه وسلامه يارب 
وعسى ايامك كلها ايام سعاده وخير ونور بنور اهل البيت يااارب 
هيييك دمووع صااار عيد ميلادك بوقت ما يناسبني اجيييك >> زحمه ، لان توناا جايين من العراق :)
وان شاااء الله احضررر حفله خطوبتش قرررريب يااارب ^_* 
وما شاااء الله عجبووني الحركاات والحلويااات والهدايااااا  :embarrest: 
وين نصيبي منهم؟؟  :wink:  خخخخ >> كف 
الله يهنيييك ويسعد قلبك 
والله يخليك لأحبابك والله لا يفررقكم والله لا يفرق بينااا يا حق :)

والله كاااان ودي احضرر بس كانت الظروف وانتي ادرى  :toung: 
والسموحه لعدم الرد ع الموضوع اول ما نزلتيه ..~ 
لان كان عقل كمبيوترري ضاااارب هههه  :wacko: 

وحبيت اهدييك ولو شي بسيط والسموحه غناتووو ع التقصير  :embarrest: 


اتمنى لك السعاده الابديه السرمديه يااارب 
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> مــرحبــآآآ
> اهليين وسهلين غناتيي~...
> 
> كـل عأأم وأنتي بخــييير
> وانتِ بصحه وسلامه يارب
> 
> عقبــااااال مليووون سنة
> 
> إنشاء الله :] ..
> ...



تسلمين غناتي على هيك طله حلـــوه
موفقه لكل خير
دمتي بود...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> كل عام وانتِ بالف خير يارب ..!
> اهلين وسهلييين غناتي
> وانتِ بصحه وسلامه...
> 
> :: 
> شي حلوو والله عجبتني الصور مرهـ
> الحلـــو وجودكِ
> تسلمين غناتي من ذوووقكِ 
> :: 
> ...



تسلمين على هيك طله حلـــوه
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بود...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمـــــد
> ياهلااا وغلاااا دموووع...
> 
> بصراحة كانت ليلة مميزة بالنسبة لي...
> كانت مميزه بوجودكم غناتيي 
> مميزة بالجمعة ..بالتعارف على ناس حبيتهم من قلب حتى قبل لاأشوفهم... :) 
> حبيت أخلاقهم العالية ... 
> ربي يحفظهم ياارب..والله يدوم المودة بين القلوب...
> ...



تسلمـــــــــمين على هيك طله حلوه
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بود...

----------


## حساسه بزياده



----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
> اللهم صلي على محمـــد وآل محمـــــــــــد
> 
> كل عام وانتي بخير دموعة
> ياهلااا وغلاااا وانتِ بصحه وسلامه غناتي
> الله شو ها الحركاااااااااااات
> بصراحة مرة يجننننننننننن
> تسلمييييييين غناتي من ذوووقكِ
> عليش بالف الف عافية دموعة غناتي
> ...



تسلمين غناتي على هيك طله حلــــوه
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بود...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> كل عام وانتِ بالف الف خير يااااااااااااااارب
> اهلييييييين وسهليييين هموس
> وانتِ بصحه وسلامه غناتييي
> 
> والسنه وكل سنه تحتفلين بعيد ميلادك
> الله يسمع منك في خير وعافيـــهـ
> بس هالمرة ان شاء الله اكون موجوده
> ان شاءالله يااااااااارب
> هالمرة ظروفي كانت اقوى مني
> ...



 
تسلمين غناتي على هيك طله حلوه
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بود...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> صبآإح الورد ،
> صباحكِ نور النبي محمد وآله
> 
> حركآإت حمآإس إنش تعرفي بنوتآإت المنتدى وآحتفلتي إيآإأآهم  ،
> ايييي حركاااات وياليت كنتي معاناً
> 
> ههههه لآ صحيح تغطيه وصور حلوين ،
> من ذوووقكِ والله
> 
> ...



مشكوره على هيك طله حلـــــوه
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بود...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> كل عام وانتي بخيييير ..
> اهلييييييييين وسهلييييين انونه
> ويش حالش...؟
> 
> العفو غناتي  
> *ما سوينا الا الواجب*
> 
> تسلمييييييين غناتي كله خير وبركه
> وقفتكِ انتِ مع وردتي تاج على راسي
> ...



 
تسلم لي هالطلـــله الحلـــوه يارب
لاخلا ولاعدم من وجودكِ معي
دمتي بود...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> ياهلااا وعليكم الســــلام...
> ماشاء الله عليك ... كل عام وانتي بخير ..
> 
> وانت بصحه وسلامه يارب
> كل عام وانتي الى رب العباد اقرب ..
> 
> جميعا ان شاءالله
> ...



مشكور على الطله الحلوه
موفق لكل خير
دمت بود...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> مساء الخير..
> ياهلاااا غناتيي
> مسائك نور النبي محمد وآله
> 
> كل عام وأنتي بألف خير
> وانتِ بصحه وسلامه يارب
> عقبال المليون سنة ياربــــــــ
> جميعا في خير وعافيهـ ان شاءالله...
> 
> تحياتو..سمورهـ



يسلمــــــــــــوا غناتي على هيك طله حلوه
لاخلا ولاعدم منك
دمتي بود...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمــــد
> 
> أفضل الصلاة والسلاااام عليك يا رسول الله يا محمد صلواااات 
> كلوووووووش 
> ههههههههههه 
> ألف مبرروك غاليتي وحبيبة قلبي دمووووعه
> ياهلااااا وغلاااا غناتي الله يبارك في عمرك...
> كل عام وانتِ بألف خييرر حبيبتي 
> ...



تسلمين على هيك طله حلوه يارب
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بود...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> 



تسلمييين غناتي
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن...

----------

